# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Hilfe für neues Design meines Sessions! (Livebericht)

## tomtom1986

Tja dann leg ich mal los. Mein Problem Trek Session 8 von 2010 ist Designtechnisch nicht mehr auf dem neuesten stand. War lange Zeit am überlegen ob vielleicht was neues kommen soll oder sogar was anderes. Bin mit meinem Bike eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Hab in den letzten Tagen angefangen mein Bike zu warten und bemerkt das so ziemlich alles Verschlissen ist was es so gibt. Also Lager sind durch teilweise sind die Achsen angerieben beim Dämpfer ist auch die Schraube schon etwas angerieben. Die Pedallager sind durch und die Pins sind auch schon sehr rund.*

Da mich der ganze spaß einiges gekostet hat ist mein Budget jetzt etwas knapp. Also hab ich mir überlegt mein altes Session designtechnisch etwas aufzupolieren. Mein Budget steht so bei 200 € für die ganze Aktion. Mal sehen ob es gesprengt wird oder nicht.

Also die Grundidee ist es Pulvern zu lassen in Matt-Schwarz und dann mit Decals zu verzieren. Das ganze soll dann so aussehen als ob es ein Original Trek Session Special Edition ist. Ob ich das hinbekomme ist natürlich die Frage. Ich würde mich natürlich über Unterstützung freuen aber geh mal nicht davon aus das da all zu viel kommen wird. Aber wie gesagt bin offen für Ideen, Vorschläge und Anregungen.

Bis jetzt hab ich mal jemanden gefunden der das Entlacken und Pulvern übernehmen wird. Das wird sich so auf ca. 130€ belaufen. Somit bleiben mir noch ca. 70€ für Design/Material. Hab auch schon jemanden der die Decals drucken wird. Dürfte sich so auf 50€ belaufen. Somit bleiben noch 20€ für das Designen. Tja mit dem kann man nicht wirklich was anfangen also werd ich wohl oder übel da selbst hand anlegen müssen.

Da ich so etwas noch nie gemacht habe wird das ein gewagtes experiment. Bevor ich es vergesse bin mittlerweile zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das die Dinger geplottet werden. Das design werde ich versuchen mit „Inkscape“ zu machen hab mich da heute etwas eingelesen und wird das am WE mal antesten wie das so läuft. Vielleicht werd ich ja noch zum Stardesigner.*

Versendet den Link zu dem Tread auch gerne an andere Freunde usw. je mehr Mitleser um so eher bekomme ich Hilfe und Tipps.*

----------


## tomtom1986

So wieder mal ein kleines Update. Mein Bike ist zerlegt alle Ersatzteile bestellt. Das Design ist auch schon weit fortgeschritten. Muss zugeben das ich mir das mit dem Design etwas einfacher vorgestellt habe. Hab das ganze mit Inkscape, Gimp und Paint erstellt. Hab dann sehr vieles aber mit Lineal und Dreieck auf Papier gezeichnet und ausgeschnitten um zu sehen wie das ganze am Rahmen aussieht. Hab das alte Design ganz Professionell mit Edding übermalt um nicht davon gestört zu werden.* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mein Budget wurde auf jeden fall schon gesprengt.*

120€ für Entlacken und Pulvern
150€ für die ganzen Industrielager (Marken SKF und FAG)
40-80€ für die Klebefolien
200€ für neue Pedale, Griffe, Ersatzteile ohne Pedale und Griffe kommt ich so auf 80€

sind wir schon mal auf min. 390€ für das Designen.

Ich hoffe das ich das Design bis Montag fertig habe dann kann ich den Rahmen zum Pulvern schicken und die Folien plotten lassen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Öhhmmmmmm, wenn du wirklich Anregungen haben willst, wäre es vielleicht hilfreich wenn du Bilder von deinen Entwürfen anhängen würdest.
So kann sich doch kein Mensch auch nur irgendwas drunter vorstellen  :Wink:

----------


## tomtom1986

Hm auf die idee bin ich komischerweise nicht gekommen. ty Gonzo :Mr. Yellow: 

Grundsätzlich ist das Design jetzt schon so gut wie fertig ich brauch nur noch die Formen in denen sie ausgeschnitten werden aber Logos und Schriften werden sich nicht mehr ändern ausser irgendwer hat noch ne gute idee. Aber ich könnte noch Tipps für die Farbwahl brauchen. Der Rahmen wird Matt-Schwarz gepulvert und die Klebefolie sollte irgendwo zwischen Dunkelgrau und Weiß liegen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Silber bzw. Chrom würde da gut kommen. Aber bei großen Schriftzügen ist es halt auch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.
Weiß/rot könnt ich mir auch gut vorstellen bei den Decals.

----------

